
Is Chrome Going to Be ONLY Browser? (Microsoft Ditching Edge) - tsahil
https://bloggeek.me/chrome-only-browser/
======
safwan
Mozilla does not have any shareholders, so it can not be acquired! ;)

~~~
belltaco
AFAIK Mozilla corp is owned by the Mozilla foundation and can be sold.

